# Filling Out



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

People keep telling me their dog just suddenly "blew up" at about 1.5-2yrs going from lanky teen to sturdy adult. I think Nico might be finally starting another growth spurt, bc he didn't gain a pound for the last 6 months or so (he's about 17.5 months), but just suddenly put on 5lbs in the last couple weeks and is actually becoming a good eater finally









Anyone have any pictures that show how their dog changed from a teenager to an adult?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love the lanky, teenager look! I don't want the deep chested dog yet! Kacie is a long coat, large bone stocky girl and at 2.5 yrs she is still lean, Onyx is 14 mos and looks "sturdier" than Kacie but is so tall that she has a lanky look about her...


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Hahaha, I'm the opposite! I'm like, "Hurry up, already, sheesh!" 

Such pretty girls!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How much does Nico weigh now?


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Almost 90lbs. His dad's breeder told me that Storm stayed about 90lbs until age 2-2.5, then suddenly shot up another inch or two and gained 20 more pounds. So I guess Nico is also going to be a "late bloomer."

His build is like his dad, the tall & lean type Shiloh, though his dad looks very stocky now at age 4. How much do your girls weigh?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx is 90# and 27" at the flank. Kacie is 75# and 25"


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, Kacie's coat makes her look so much bigger! Nico's coat is rather flat, despite being long, so it emphasizes his slimness. I did try some Mane n' Tail conditioner on him last night, and it seemed to add some volume...maybe I'll use it on myself LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I adopted Kacie in April she weighed 63# and had her winter coat. I gave her a bath and was shocked to see how skinny she really was! She is now raw fed and at a really good weight I think, her coat isn't as thick as last spring, but is in better condition(she was an outside dog, chained before she was rescued).


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Aww, poor girl! Glad to see she's happy and well-fed. Nico also looks terrible when he's wet! He's all head, ears, and feet!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i'm also interested in this question as mikko is very tall and lanky. he is 2 years and 4 months old. someone i haven't seen in a while told me the other day she thought he was filling out a little, and getting a deeper/broader chest. he is still very puppy like and looks young and people always mistake him for a younger dog. hopefully that stays with him through old age, but it will be interesting to see if he does fill out more.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My 14 month old is Czech lines, so, I have another almost 2 years before I see him truly "filled out." It's quite a wait! He looks like a lanky, gallumping, discoordinated, silly teenager now.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Hahaha, that sounds exactly like Nico! We were in the woods the other day, and Sasha easily sailed over a huge, icy log. Nico tried to follow....it was so pitiful. Sash kept showing him how to do it, and he eventually made it over, LOL. She's also a large girl, but very agile for her size (26", 85 lbs).


----------



## RealityDreamer (Sep 29, 2005)

Not sure if lines play a significant role..
My boy's from Belgium/WGR working lines. He's abt 25 mths old now and just suddeny "blew up" the past month or so. The rate he shot up's pretty rapid. He's definitely not fat as I can still see his ribs ( Club member's mentioned he's gotten thicker). And he's probably still growing..


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Lines play a part. Some mature faster than others. Chopper is 15 mos and looks full groan. He's 85lb and standard height. Deap chested, full bodied. 










Chase is 13 mos and looks like a tall 3mos old. He still looks like a puppy, and I wonder if he will ever look mature. He's only 60lbs. A long way to go still.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't know how big he is but he is very beautiful.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah Chase, my wife and I were talking about our 7 month old yesterday. I just said he looks like a big puppy and not a german shepherd.









Brought on by my wife asking "Do you think he looks like a german shepherd?" I said no, he just a big goof ball.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

hopefully chase will fill out in the next several months and I'll have some picts. He may never be a thick as chopper. Chopper just has more bone than chase. Difference in lines.


----------

